

Apple Watch too big for a wrist? - s4sharpie

Anyone else notice that the vast majority of Apple Watch promotional pictures do NOT show the watch on a wrist?
======
benologist
All the smartwatches are _very_ large so far I think. "Too big" is really
dependent on the wrist as there were already very large traditional watches
that don't suit everybody.

There seems to be some photos on wrists here:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=apple+watch&num=100&client=f...](https://www.google.com/search?q=apple+watch&num=100&client=firefox-a&hs=ULq&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=w18rVJ3SHKnksASXyILIAg&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAw&biw=1501&bih=926&dpr=0.9)

